# Official Lazer Speedway Thread!!



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Summer is coming and we need a place to talk about the great racing that we will be having at LAZER Speedway in Adrian Michigan.

Lazer will be opening on May 2, weather permitting
Open at 9, racing at Noon

The Points race schedule will be: Best 5 out of 6

Point Series races are:
May 23....June 13....July 18...August 1...August 29...September 12

We will be running the F1 Constructor Series again this year on the same dates at the Lazer Points races. 

1st entry is $12. each additional entry is $5.

Huge dedicated asphalt track!! Track layout changes after every points race. New layout each month!!

GREAT Nitro Racing
Electric Sedan Stock and MOD
BIG Tamiya F201 class!! 
Stock Truck!! 

Come out and join us for the best On Road Racing in Michigan!!!

Dan


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Can I run my RC10 GT in the stock truck class ?
 Bob


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Time is drawing near....*

It won't be long!!!!! LAZER Opens on May 2nd. LOTS of F-1 guys going out to practice.
Michigan's BEST Asphalt On Road!!
Come and Join the FUN!!
Dan


----------



## buggykid (Jan 26, 2004)

hey dan if i get enough people can we do a 4wd buggy class?
kenton


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

No, you have to run a 4wd TC.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Buggy
I'll run 4x buggy! it takes 3 or did, to make a class for regular weeks, have to be something like 5 per points race for each race for the series, Dan? leslie? russ????
Ken


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Ask Russ and Leslie*

You have to ask Russ and Leslie about the class. They did post three cars make a class to run for the day. I am not sure how many to make it for the point series. 
I appreciate your thinking I am involved in LAZER......BUT...
I am just a racer like you and a LAZER Fan. I do all I can to promote the track and encourage all the racers to support this great facility. I do not have a part in decision making concerning LAZER. 
So if you have questions... Please direct them to Russ and Lesie. 
Have fun and drive smooth!!! 
Dan


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

kenb said:


> Buggy
> I'll run 4x buggy! it takes 3 or did, to make a class for regular weeks, have to be something like 5 per points race for each race for the series, Dan? leslie? russ????
> Ken


It still takes 3 to make a class for regular Sunday's and we like to accomodate everyone & have had buggies race with trucks on occasion.

This year: For Point Series trophies there has to be 8 vehicles in a class.

Looks like the first layout is going to be a fast one ....

We also want racers to have more than one frequency, so if you don't have (doesn't apply to you Ken ) more than one crystal, time to go buy one!

So far, Sunday is looking like partly sunny and cool.....Rich, wear some long johns! Ken, bring your heater! Brrr... See eveyone on Sunday....
-Leslie


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, looks like I am also going to need my winter jacket!


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

now where are those tire warmers?????


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Its raining now and since there doesn't look like any sun coming out today the track won't have the opportunity to dry out, so we will be closed. We hope next Sunday will be a better...sorry, thats Michigan for ya'!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Sunday!!! 
Be there!!! 
Hope the same enthusiasm that mother nature ruined last week will be there this week. And there will be a good turn out.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Since we were rained out last week, we are hoping that _this_ Sunday will be opening day! Provided the rain holds off we will kick off the 2004 season with a full day of racing, come out and join us.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, I can't make it due to Mom's Day Festivities, but I hope the folks that make it to the track bring Leslie something nice!

-Rich


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Rich-You should do what Chuck does. Bring your mom to the track...Mines out of town so I'm safe and will be there flying the new HPI flag!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

It's my mother-in-law and they are up in Flint. My parents live in NY so that would be a bit of a drive for them. 

-Rich


----------



## Trackmaster (Oct 26, 2001)

Who is Rich Chang ???


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Trackmaster!!!! How are you???
Hope to see you out at LAZER this summer!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Wow!! Long time no see! I was actually going to drop by your office last week to see what you are up to!  Are you getting back into racing? 

btw: I am surprised you remembered your password on here. LOL!

-Rich




Trackmaster said:


> Who is Rich Chang ???


----------



## Trackmaster (Oct 26, 2001)

Hello Dan...Rich its funny I was just guessing at my password and BINGO ! I keep looking at this pile of old stuff it still is sitting right where I left it...


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Well... we miss racing with you Jim. 
at the very least... stop out and see us one day to catch up!!


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

DJ1978 said:


> to catch up!!


He's got alot of that to do.:lol:


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

DerekManchester said:


> He's got alot of that to do.:lol:


Too bad you have to pass the master in order to catch up with us :wave: 




Driving Team Renault to victory...

Fabio


----------



## Trackmaster (Oct 26, 2001)

You guys are tough on an old man...hehe


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

The weather is looking _excellent_ for this Sunday, come join us for a great day of racing!!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Great group and racing for the first points race of the season at LAZER!!! 

Russ and Laslie put on a great show and kept the program moving swiftly to finish up before the torrential rains again soaked the area. 

Two FULL heats of F-1 with great close racing!!! It is too cool to see all the F-1's on the track at the same time. Close racing and I do not think any one broke a F-1 all day!!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

*First time at laser*

Hi.We will be coming down to race next sunday 6-13.I am runing my tc in mod do you run foam or rubber?My buddy will be runing truck(first time ) What are the ruels for the novice class?He will be runing my truck so I need to set it up for him?I have foam and rubber tires but the rubbers are slicks .Thanks for the help.Ed


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

So far its your choice in mod. two weeks ago rubber was hooking up better, Its warmer tomorrow so?? Novice truck probably wont matter (just a guess,thought I saw some foams??) but stock motor probably required

Leslie?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

wreckscuba said:


> Hi.We will be coming down to race next sunday 6-13.I am runing my tc in mod do you run foam or rubber?My buddy will be runing truck(first time ) What are the ruels for the novice class?He will be runing my truck so I need to set it up for him?I have foam and rubber tires but the rubbers are slicks .Thanks for the help.Ed


Hi Ed....Like Ken said, rubber has been better for TC 
For Novice truck...any tires, anything you want

Next Sunday & all other Points races we open at 8:00 and racing starts at 11:00
-Leslie


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info :thumbsup: Cant wait to come and run some where new. Ed


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Sunday!!! Points race! 
F-1 drivers Carlos will be collecting for the prize money. For this race and the last.
Temp should be great for traction!! 
See you all there!
Dan


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Can I get my Prize money from finishing 3rd in the Team Points last year?


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

DJ1978 said:


> Sunday!!! Points race!
> F-1 drivers Carlos will be collecting for the prize money. For this race and the last.
> Temp should be great for traction!!
> See you all there!
> Dan


I thought we were not doing that this year?


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Greg....yes you can....I have $3.50 for you and $3.50 for your teammate.


----------



## JeffM (Sep 10, 2002)

Hope all of the F1 teams have a good weekend of racing.

Also hope ever bodies batteries are performing well.



By the way, I was glad to see so many F1 drivers happy with amount of mah their F1 packs were accepting at the first race. All of the numbers I heard about were in 3600 thru 3900 range.



I also heard about a battery pack making a very "load sound". ha...ha... Glad to here nobody got hurt. I have had a few single cells blow up also kind of scary.



Let me know if anybody needs anything.



Thanks,

Jeff M

OTEC Racing


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Great racing at LAZER Sunday. Too bad Mother nature is not cooperating that much with the outdoor racing. 
We got our qualifying in but only a couple of mains. 
As usual, Russ ran a tight ship and kept things moving.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Had a great time sunday:thumbsup: Thaks for a fun day.hope to make down for a few more races .Ed


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We are glad you had a good time here & we hope you'll come back again!
It was great meeting you!
-Russ & Leslie


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Carlos,
Did you calculate the points for F-1 from the last race yet?


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Lazer points standings for TC would be nice too .:thumbsup: 

Bob


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Sorry guys, I have them but the book is out in the barn. I will bring it in & post some tomorrow. 
The layout has been changed and it looks to be pretty fast...Sunday's weather is looking fine, so far. We will be running this Sunday but then closed on July 4 & 11 and running the next Points race on July 18. This Sunday will be your last chance for practice on the new layout.....


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Stock Points*

Ok guys, I am posting Stock and will post F1 in the next post, if anyone wants Mod or Gas I will post them another time.

Stock Sedan
Derek Manchester 202 
John Discher 197
Barry Z 197
Ken Bates 193
Jason Powell 189
Matt Spradling 188
Bob Cates 188
Jon Ferman 184
Greg Johnson 177
James Raupp 177
John Swider 173
Jordon Young 172
Memo Raupp 171
Matt Parsons 170
Dan Burnham 168
Lew Buko 157
Ty Young 157
Brett Kingsbury 97
Mike Norton 92
David Smith 92
Brian Bowen 91
Noah Piggot 86
Chris Erhart 86
Cassidy Perkins 82
Damon Young 82
Wayne Smith 81
Brian Line 80
Frank Johnson 79
Dustin Olds 78
Barb Bury 75
Hope I didn't forget anyone!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Formula One Points*

This is Lazer Points only, Constructor points will come from Carlos

F1:
Chuck Hartmeyer 198
Carlos Perez 194
Fred Baumgartner 194
Jason Powell 191
Dan Burnham 190
Derek Manchester 188
Brad Taylor 188
John Discher 186
Bob Cates 184
John Swider 181
James Raupp 180
Brad Palmer 179
Dustin Olds 177
Trevor Pollack 174
Bob Coleman 174
Memo Raupp 174
Rich Chang -94
Tim Stamper -

Quite a nice line up for this year's F1 Series!


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks Leslie , see ya in a couple weeks .
Bob


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

O.K. the gloves are coming off now .......... to hard to drive with them on !


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Just a reminder that Lazer will be closed on July 4 and July 11....we will re-open on July 18 with a Points Race.

Hope everyone has a great Holiday!!!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We are back from vacation, well rested and ready for the Points race this Sunday.....hope to see everyone then!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, this sucks but it looks like I am not going to be able to make any more races at Lazer this season due to conflicts with weddings and other events.

So, looks like Fred is going to be a single driver team right now. Anyone else in a single driver team position that would want to team up with him? Fred drives okay.  LOL!

-Rich


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich,
John Swider lost his teammate.... and seems to be looking for one.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

We are packing up today and heading down from GR tomorrow.see ya sunday Ed


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Had a great day today  Thanks for the use of the charger Russ:thumbsup: Hopfuly I can get mind fixed.Time to head north to grandrapids .Ed


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Great day of Racing at LAZER!!!!
Missed you Rich!!
Some other Regulars were not there either..... But we still had a great crowd with some new ones as well!! 
Next points race August 1st!!
Racing every Sunday weather permitting.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, I haven't raced in about 2 months now.

I heard Brad Taylor injured himself?

-Rich


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Sorry that "real life" is getting in the way of racing, Rich, we miss you. Yes, heard that Brad hurt his back and is in alot of pain...not a good thing for the job he does.

Ed: nice to see you again...come back anytime

Next Points race is August 1......


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Points Race.....Sunday, Sunday, Sunday at Lazer Speedway! We will open at 8am Racing begins at 11:00! Come & join the fun


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Best On Road Racing in Michigan*

Sunday was I think, one of my favorite tracks ever!! Great show Russ and Leslie! 
Thanks
Dan


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Well if Isaiah gets the rest of his parts I will be down to race this weekend :thumbsup: .Isaiah my budy that lives 5min from you picked up a xxxx-s  So he has his own car to race now so I am sure you will be seeing more of him there.He is going to run it in the novice class as this will be his first time runing a sedan.How late in the year do you stay open?Cant wait to race at Lazer again always a good Show and food:thumbsup: Ed


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Ed....we only have 3 more races left this season. This Sunday is a Points race, we will be open and running Sept.5 and the last race, the final Points race is Sept. 12. Hope to see both of you before the season end....

Following our closing there will be a Night Race in Ypsi put on by RC Products Design (see the thread about the Night race) on Sept 18...that is always lots of fun! Where did the summer go????


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey do you guys have a web site for this track? I'd like to see some pictures, get directions.. check it out ya know.. thanks..


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Hey do you guys have a web site for this track? I'd like to see some pictures, get directions.. check it out ya know.. thanks..


 Mike,Just come over next time I am at riders to race and I can tell ya how to get there.If you want .Also Fred has been there and a few others that we normaly race with.They dont have a web site.Its a great place to race not a parking lot its just used for rc also you would want to run your sedan as the truck turn out is light like maybe 1 or 2.In Tc I have seen around 50-60 entrys.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Blueskid said:


> Hey do you guys have a web site for this track? I'd like to see some pictures, get directions.. check it out ya know.. thanks..


You can go to rcpimp and hit news at the top of the page, on the 3rd page is a photo and map 
........and like Ed said, he and some of the boys have been here, they can tell you first hand!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> Mike,Just come over next time I am at riders to race and I can tell ya how to get there.If you want .Also Fred has been there and a few others that we normaly race with.They dont have a web site.Its a great place to race not a parking lot its just used for rc also you would want to run your sedan as the truck turn out is light like maybe 1 or 2.In Tc I have seen around 50-60 entrys.



Wow that's pretty good turn out.. Stock, 19T, or mod for the sedan? Foam, Rubber?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Wow that's pretty good turn out.. Stock, 19T, or mod for the sedan? Foam, Rubber?


 Stock is rubber,Mod is foam or rubber I havent seen a 19turn class when i have been there.They have a Huge F1 class too .


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Heres the link to the lazer info Mike http://www.rcpimp.com/rc/newsarticle.pimp?newsId=113


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I am 5min from the track siting here watch the rain come down  I Hope it quits soon Was up untill 2am puting Isaiah,s car together and building some batteries for him.I think we will just wait it out here at his house.Hope to see everone in a hour or so :thumbsup:


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Great turnout for a rainy day !! Diehard racers, thats all I can say....

The Points race for today will be held next Sunday 9/5 and the final Points race will be on Sept. 12. 
Please, pass the word on to those you know who are participating but not on the computer....see you all next Sunday 
-Leslie


----------



## bigjohnson (Sep 1, 2004)

*Congradulations!!!!*

*If you havent heard yet Russ Johnson (My Dad) retired from Ford Motor Co. yesterday after 41 years of service* :thumbsup: Lets wish him lotsa luck..and Lazer Lady too (she will need it  ) 
I am sure we will see him on the racing circuit this winter with the spare time he will have.
Congradulations Dad.... now its time to relax.... :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Congradulations Russ :thumbsup: Enjoy you retirement from fords.Now I am sure your hony do list with start growing.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Just a reminder that there will be a Points race this Sunday and another next Sunday 9/12....which will also be the last race for this season. The weather is looking good, hope to see everyone!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Ok boys and girls, this Sunday is the last race for the summer here at Lazer, it is also the final race in the Point series. We will be presenting awards to the top 3 in each class...so far the weather is looking just fine so come out and enjoy some eats & some great competition!


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Hi Leslie
Is the track open this sunday?
Ken


----------



## lazerpunk (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi ken 

I'm not my mom but yes we will be racing this weekend. Just 3 more left in the season. The last 2 are points races. 

Also the last race on Sept 18 will be rain or shine. Point series awards, prizes and food. Will happen even if it is raining so come out. 

As many of you all know, points awards that are handed out at Lazer are some of the best around. This year is no exception. I think this years will be the best of them all!!!(don't ask what they are cuz I will probably get in trouble saying just this much)


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*End of Season On Road Racing*

LAZER Points series
September 11th
September 18th- Last points race. Plan to attend Rain or Shine! Point Series prizes awarded.
September 24th 6th Annual Ann Arbor Night Race.
Then.....

Off Road at Washtenaw!!!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

I just wanted to remind everyone that there is a Points race this Sunday Sept. 11 and the final Points race is Sunday 9/18.....then we will be closed for the season. We do hope everyone will come out both of these races...... 
Russ & Leslie


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Great racing at LAZER Sunday!!
F-1 class was fun and FAST!! 
Stock racing was close and furious!
Only one more race day left in the season!
Come and join the fun.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

I second that!!!
I think that was one of the best races since the series started.
I guess rcpimp is down for the count, does anyone know whats up?
Will the results be posted here?


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Glad you guys had a great time! Next week will be a blast!! 
We are sorry about the day running long, next week we will start promptly at 11:00. We will have a real full day with the prizes and trophies & the feast.......I will do the points today and post it here & at rcxxx
Leslie

(Nate told Noah that Pimp was down yesterday, Noah said he would look into it)


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Updated points*

I will post the score *with* a drop and I will put the drop in parenthesis. If there is none shown, it means there was a missed race. 

19 TURN 

Fred 504 (99) 
Dish 488 
Carlos 483 
Dan Burnham 481 
Jon Ferman 481 

STOCK SEDAN 

Chuck 498 (92) 
Nathan Pray 486 (85) 
Josh Short 485 (89) 
TBone 481 (89) 
Carlos 471 
Jason Powell 469 
James Raupp 458 
Greg Johnson 458 
Mike Sheets 453 
Steven Devine 451 (90) 
Dan Burnham 445 
John Swider 435 
Barb Bury 420 
Memo Raupp 412 
Frank Johnson 408 

FORMULA ONE 

Fred 503 (98)
Dish 496 
Derek 493 (97) 
Carlos 480 
Nathan 477 (93) 
Brad 477 (90) 
Dan 469 
Jason 461 
Memo 460 
James 459 

Formula One finishing order from yesterday's race:
Craig Schafer
Fred
Dish
Derek
Brad
Carlos
James Raupp
Memo
Dan Burnham
Jason Powell
Rick Latham
Nathan Pray


NOVICE 

Becky Devine 496 
John Stubbs 493 
Madison Johnson 489 
Nick Discher 397


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks L+R once again. We'll have to make sure we all start promptly next week so we can all chow down!


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Tomorrow, 9/18 is the last race of the season here at Lazer. The weather will be great, come out and join in the fun!!


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

What a great day!
Thanks Russ and Leslie!
Ken


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Ditto, Russ and Leslie, you two make Sunday racing an enjoyable event. Derek, it doesn't get any better than racing nose to tail for most of both F1 mains, thanks for some exciting racing! Can't wait 'till next season.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Ditto , ditto, I had a battle going with Ferrari #1 and I know that the finish was extremely close like probably by 10ths. I am anxious to see the outcome.
To Russ and Leslie congratulations and thanks for another fantastic outdoor season. I haven't been to any other outdoor programs for a while, but I bet you would be hard pressed to find a better one in this area. See you next season
BP out!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Russ and Leslie,
Your race track, program and freindship are what help make Michigan Racing some of the best in the country.
Keep up the good work! 
Thanks for a great race season!
Dan


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Russ and I want to thank all of you for the nice comments, card & money! We are glad you all had a good time this year, we did too. The friendly competition & helping one another is what makes it so much fun! :thumbsup: 

We saw some new faces this year & I think some of them got hooked on Lazer & we will be happy to see them again next spring! Many of you have been here since the beginning & we hope you know how we feel about you....

I will post some results later today. Fred B was really outstanding this year with 100%, 7 out of 7 points races, of Top qualifying in 19 Turn!! And as though that wasn't enough he was 6 out of 7 Top qualifying in Formula One!! Derek took one away from him!  

We are also *so appreciative* of those would stayed to take the boards off the track!! Next year you will see a new surface & other improvements...

Thank you to Noah, Chuck, John Swider, Washtenaw RC Raceway (Dan & Carlos) for the prize donations......and especially to Jeff Todd at Riders, Ypsi for his generosity all season!!! Also to Mike McMahon at $McMoney Designs for the great Pitboards(trophies)

Thanks also to everyone who brought food yesterday: Our daughter in law Kimberly, Lisa Pray, Becky Devine, Barb Bury, Stacy Discher, Memo Raupp Everything was delicious & a nice ending to a great year! 

We will see you at the Night race next Saturday.........
Leslie & Russ


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

*Final Points*

Here are the final standings:

STOCK SEDAN
T Bone gave it everything he had yesterday by winning the A Main and TQ but fell one point short, better luck next year Terry!

Chuck Hartmeyer 590
Josh Short 584 
Nathan Pray 583 
T Bone 582
Carlos Perez 569
Jason Powell 561
Greg Johnson 554
James Raupp 549
Mike Sheets 548
Steven Devine 540
Dan Burnham 538
Barb Bury 507
Memo Raupp 502
Frank Johnson 493
These are the racers who finished with points. 
There are many more racers who raced one or more races in this series in Stock Sedan. They are: Matt Spradling, Mike Norton, Dave Smith, Wayne Smith, TJ, Vaughn White, Kyle Munson, Joe Gates, Lew Buko, Brayden Sundstrand, Jason Blades, Kai Goff, Ben Belote, George Tschupp, Todd Beutler, Leroy Lentz, Chris Erhart, Mike Roe, Craig Schafer, Nick East, Noah Piggot, Matt Parsons, Bob Coleman, Derek, Jordan Young and Bill Luther.

19 TURN SEDAN
Fred B 605 with 7 out of 7 TQ
Dish 587
Carlos 581
John Ferman 577
Dan Burnham 576

Others who have participated in this class: Derek, Barry Z, Mark Rodney, Brian Bowen, Steven Devine, Ken Bates

FORMULA ONE
Fred B. 601 with 6 out of 7 TQ's
Dish 595
Derek 591 
Carlos 577
Brad Palmer 573
Nathan Pray 567
Dan Burnham 564
Memo Raupp 553
James Raupp 553

Others who ran F1 throughout the season: John Swider, Chuck Hartmeyer,Nick East, Todd Beutler, Jordan Young, Rick Latham and Greg Johnson


NOVICE
Becky Devine 596
John Stubbs 593
Madison Johnson 587
Nick Discher 494

Thanks for a great season!!!


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Hey Leslie,
Any chance you could post the race results at least for F1? 
The points totals are great, but because of the combined mains format I left not knowing where I finished in the race. Thanks in advance and I am already looking forward to next season. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Brad, here are the results of the last race. I just got them from Leslie. Compare your time with mine! That is what I call close racing!!!! It was a blast racing with all of you. Looking forward to next season and little more racing this Saturday at the night race.


Craig 16/5:12..37 + 16/5:14.86= 32/10:27.23

Dish 16/5:19.83 + 16/5:19.30=32/10:39.13

Derek 15/5.00.79 + 16/5.17.31 =31/10.18.10

Brad 15/5.17.80 + 15/5.22.41 =30/10.40.21

Carlos 15/5.17.51 + 15/522.96= 30/10.40.47

Dan 14/5.17.13 + 13/5.14.63 =27/10.31.76

James 14/5.19.59 + 12/5.05.02= 26/10.24.61

Memo 12/5.24.44+ 13/5.24.09= 25/10.48.53

Fred 15/5.02.13 + 4/1.18.31= 19/6.20.44


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

2/10ths!!!, WOW I dont think it gets much closer than that. Even if it wasn't for the win it was still pretty awsome. :freak: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

If anyone is interested I started a thread to replace the F1 thread that we had on pimp.
Also, maybe we should get one going on F1 R/C 
Just a thought


----------

